# Very Confused....



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Very Confused....PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I Have A White Female Molly That Has Been Floating With Her Head Down And Tail Up For About 2 Weeks Now. I've Tried The Pea Thing, But Wouldn't Touch The Pea. And Yes, I Did Take The Outside Off Of The Peas Lol... But She Can Swim Alright, Yes Quite A Bit Wobbly But Semi-straight When She Wants To Move, But If She's Not Swimming Shes Straight Up And Down At The Bottom Flapping Her Front Fins (whatever They're Called). I Just Have No Idea What Else It Could Be.. I'm Getting Irritated Because I Feel Bad For It, Yet I Can't Do Anything With It To Make It Better. Anyone Have Any Ideas. Her Behavior Is Not Strange Because It Looks Healthy, Yet Her Hind End Is Up In The Air. Please Help Me.. Thanks

~jamie


----------



## greggolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello Jamie there are many things that this can be. First I must ask you do you have any other fish in the aquarium? How long have you had the fish as of today? Reason asking is that if you do have any other fish in the aquarium they might be picking on the white molly. Please do be aware of the nitrogen cycle, with amonia. Also test the aquarium especially pH and Amonia. Please respond to this, but if you cannot find a solution visit the chat rooms they are very useful.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks. Sorry I Haven't Replied. I've Had Some Problems Around Here. 2 Deaths In 3 Weeks.. Kinda Got Me Out Of Whack. My Molly Had Died, I Tried All I Knew And What I Was Told On Chat, I Had Only Had Her About Uhm... 7 Months. She Was Bigger Than Most In The Tank When I Bought It. Not Sure Exact Age. But, There Were Only A Few Other Mollies In The Tank With Her. The Tank Was A 10 Gallon As I Ended Up Having To Use My 20 Gallon For All Of The Fry That Have Multiplied Since I've Had Her And The Other Females. I Think My Count Is Up To Over 70 Fry. Ranging In Ages Of Course. Lmao.. The First Batch Was Born On June 18 Of This Year And The Rest I Couldn't Telll You Because Every Time I Turned Around I Was Having More And More... I Know The 10 Gallon Is Too Small For The Adult Mollies That I Have But I'm Moving Into A House At The End Of The Month, Which Will Give Me More Room And More Options With My Tanks, As I'm In An Apartment Now. Thanks For Your Reply Sorry That It Has Taken So Long To Reply..
~jamie


----------

